# SSI and  Direct Deposit



## debodun (Jun 21, 2014)

I have just received my first SSI direct deposit (hurray). Will I also receive a monthly mailed statement regarding this, or just a year-end statement?


----------



## marinaio (Jun 21, 2014)

I have had direct deposit for several years and do not (have never) receive any notice other than my monthly bank statement.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 21, 2014)

never mind


----------

